# Pompano Recipe



## Rocksalty (Mar 13, 2018)

My wife and I moved to W. P'cola 1.5 years ago, I have learned a lot reading at this forum about surf fishing. Still skunked for the season on Pomps but hoping to break it tomorrow and after the front. 
Was wondering how you guys cook your pomps. I have been baking them whole and put lemon butter garlic pepper on them, they are my favorite fish to eat. 
Thanks for any tips!
RS


----------



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

I found that baking then whole is the best. I just gut them and cut a checkered pattern on both side. Rub some butter into the slits and throw salt and pepper. Bake then on 350 for about 25mins and squeeze lemon over top and it's amazing. Simple so that you don't over power the natural flavor of the pomp. My wife only likes her fish friend so I typically butcher the smallest one trying to filet it. I typically leave the skin on and just egg wash and flour mixed with salt and pepper and fry it in some olive oil. Filets are trickey though on pompano.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Here are a few more ideas
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/#/topics/895050?page=2


----------



## Jon.herscher (Mar 24, 2018)

Fried up one today with what I typically do for my wife


----------



## Lloydcmas (Feb 20, 2018)

I grilled some last week in foil. Put salt, pepper, butter, rockys seasoning on them. It was excellent!


----------



## Cheaha (Aug 7, 2018)

Does anyone do Pompano En Papillote?


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Grilled pompano seasoned with olive oil, garlic powder and old bay (3 minutes per side) Made a sauce of 2 tblsp butter, 1 clove of minced garlic, I tsp old bay. added white wine (chardonnay), green onion and cream. cook down about 5 minutes added parmesan cheese to taste about 3 tblsp and about 1/4 cup crab meat. Spoon sauce over the top of the pomp, garnish with minced green onion and serve with grilled asparagus (marinated in Italian dressing)


----------

